

How to wake up early - Robin Sharma - hiby007
http://www.extremeachievementformula.com/fe/54867-how-to-wake-up-early

======
alfiejohn_
A 14 minute video on how to wake up early? Without watching it, here's my
strategy:

    
    
      1. Set alarm
      2. Wake up

------
ckevinc
[Wake up early]..."to post a squeeze page on Hacker News"

